

Ask HN: Looking for local document OCR, tagging and filing. Somewhat like Evernote. - Hates_

The functionality of Evernote for OCRing a document, tagging and filing documents is great, but I'd really like something that can do the same without syncing to a remote store (as a legal requirement). Does anyone have any suggestions for software that could achieve this?
======
JayNeely
E-mail Evernote about it. Licensing their software to businesses who want
similar functionality but complete privacy for their data could be a business
opportunity for them, like the Google Search Appliance:
<http://www.google.com/enterprise/gsa/>

Offer to beta test for them.

I don't know of any other companies that _do_ have what you're looking for,
but I would check Adobe & Xerox's offerings if you haven't already.

